# Those playing Doctor Who:Legacy FREE crystals before new episode next week



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

For those of us playing Doctor Who:Legacy on their Kindle Fire, Android or ios device, good news! Tiny Rebel Games sent this notice out to players -



> _8th, April, 2014
> The countdown to V2 of Doctor Who: Legacy begins!
> 
> Every 48 hours starting right now, we will be releasing a promo code for one free time crystals, up until the release of the update next week!
> ...


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

oh yeah, they will be releasing it as a Facebook game too for those that will be interested in playing it in their browser versus on their device.


----------

